# We should be painting our pedals black



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 21, 2019)

Hot new trend alert!

https://reverb.com/shop/blacked-out...mail&utm_campaign=20191121+Blacked+Out+Launch


----------



## zgrav (Nov 21, 2019)

seems like a "thing"  
Is this part of a bigger thing?  seems like it would be given the different brands involved.


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 21, 2019)

Some folks have used black on black in the past with pedals. It's big with other screen print applications as well (e.g., tee shirts and posters/other printed material). I'm gonna file this under "Manufactured scarcity with novelty appeal."


----------



## DGWVI (Nov 21, 2019)

But, I already do! I suppose I could start using Black 3.0


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 21, 2019)

No.


----------



## justin23000 (Nov 22, 2019)

zgrav said:


> seems like a "thing"
> Is this part of a bigger thing?  seems like it would be given the different brands involved.


Is it just a gimmick for Black Friday? That's what I assumed when I saw them... Cool look though


----------



## vigilante398 (Nov 22, 2019)

I saw that the other day. I don't get it. Have these people never performed on a dark stage? I like being able to read my labels.


----------

